# Treating cichlids with ick?



## Cashous (Jan 23, 2014)

So I just got my new fish and despite under stocking and using a bacterial supplement they have ick. Just wondering what the was the best thing to treat them with? Salt? Over the counter meds? What temp is suitable to raise the tank to? Fish are electric blue jack Dempseys and rock spitters (don't remember actual name) any help appreciated. 
Also doing a water change pronto. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

buy a quality brand of ich medication...raise the tank temp to 86 F and treat according to instructions..I only use Aquari-sol and it works quite well....but it is no longer made.i was lucky enough to get a few quarts of it just after they stopped.....


----------



## Cashous (Jan 23, 2014)

I found some ick guard by tetra. Will this be ok? Also I know to remove the carbon while medicating but what about the rest of the filter? I have an AquaClear 50 and it has sponge, carbon and another form but I'm not 100% on what it's called. Do I have to replace it all? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, only take out the carbon and other "chemical filtration" such as zeolite or ion exchange resin. Leave the sponge and other biologic media (though it may get stained). EBJD has a rep as fragile so be careful, but in general, cichlids do well in heat, salt, and chem cures. Add additional aeration whenever you raise the temp.


----------

